# Lost Interest in Breakfast



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our 6 1/2 month old Vizsla has suddenly lost interest in her breakfast. She will graze briefly and then will leave her meal. We thought she may be sick, but she has good energy for the rest of the day and eats her evening meal no problem. Any suggestions as to what to do???

(I did head home for lunch yesterday and hand fed her the rest of her breakfast, which worked, but unfortunately, I can't do that every day.)


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Breakfast seems to be a tricky meal.

Savannah (currently 16 months) was doing really well with it, then lost interest. We worked at it for a while taking it away until next meal, adding stuff to it, etc and found success again. You'll get the list as more people post here (there was also a thread a while back that commented on breakfast habits). Fast forward a few more months and she lost interest again. Rather than repeating the process of breakfast training, I now just give her breakfast at 6:00 a.m., pick up what she doesn't eat (it is variable). She gets the remainder either for lunch or as an afternoon snack depending on my schedule. She eats her full dinner no matter what time she finishes breakfast. Two downsides to our breakfast compromise: one is having the leftover breakfast around and the other is she poops three times per day instead of two - but this seems to work for us.

Good luck!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sprinkle a few drops of warm water on the kibble and stir it up. GIves it a nice gravy....


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Vizslas seem to go on and off their breakfasts for no apparent reasons. The last few days, Jasper's been pretty uninterested.

If I'm desperate, I've been known to show him two or three treats, then have him watch as I "bury" them in his food. In his search for his treats, he seems to realize that he's hungry, and will end up eating the entire bowl. I do this rarely, so he doesn't get used to it--I usually use this method when we're traveling. His eating schedule changes so much when we take short trips that's he's gone 2 days without really eating anything before. 

Depending on how he's doing otherwise, I'll usually do that thing where he keeps getting that same bowl of food for dinner, and then nothing else. This typically with snap him out of it pretty quickly. Sometimes I know it's because I didn't exercise him enough beforehand, so I don't get too worried. Silly boy--likes to burn those calories before eating! He typically refuses to eat before he's had his morning poop as well! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi *pippa31*! Merry Christmas! 

A few months ago, Sophie completely lost interest in her food. What has worked for us is placing small pieces of ground meat on the bottom of the food bowl and then dry food over it + some carrots and feeding her after walks. She is AWLAYS hungry and ALWAYS finishes everything and asks for more  Hope it helps!


----------

